# Replacing the top brace on a 125 gallon? need some help



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

SORRY i have been posting so many topics.
Just trying to get everything ready to go.
SO....
I was taking a look at my tank and there is a big crack in the middle on the center brace... so i need a new one.
2 questions
where can i order these?
Is a single middle support okay on a 125 or should i buy one with 2? (old one was a single in the middle)


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I ran into this on a 150 - ended up needing the tank fixed quickly as it was a running tank, so I bought new and sold the broken one. It all comes down to how good your LFS is, and how good their relationships with the wholesalers are. In my case, I spoke to the manufacturer, who was not at all interested in helping me, my LFS told me it would be 3+ months before I could get a replacement. Recently, this came up here, and the user decided to replace his trim - if I recall correctly the entire process was about 4-5 months.

Now, if you tank is not going to be a show tank and you don't really care about aesthetics, it may be possible to construct a replacement frame, or to scab on a brace made of glass.

Either way - be prepared for a lot of work, and the stress of "did I do a good enough job" will always be in the back of your mind.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

check the underside of the tank. the bottom trim should be identical to the top one. If it is in good shape, you could remove it and swap with the top one. As well, you could add one or two glass braces. Two braces allows for shorter glass tops, but inhibits access.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

BillD said:


> check the underside of the tank. the bottom trim should be identical to the top one. If it is in good shape, you could remove it and swap with the top one. As well, you could add one or two glass braces. Two braces allows for shorter glass tops, but inhibits access.


Right, cuz only the top frame does anything...

Poor advice at best. Shift the weak spot to the deepest part of the tank where the pressures are higher.


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

Look up Glasscages.com. I had to replace the the same thing on one of my tanks. They are one of the only places i could find that sells them.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

At the end of the day, you have to consider the cost of a new tank vs. the cost and aggravation of replacing the brace and the potential damage that would result if the tank failed. I would rather spend some money to purchase peace of mind.


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

How did the crack get there? I would be worried about other parts of the tank that may also be stressed or broken that you haven't noticed yet. 125g of water is a lot of force pushing down and out.

I know tanks aren't cheep, but for piece of mind just get a used one in good shape from CL or buy new. I couldn't fathom 125g pouring out of my tank.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

nodima said:


> BillD said:
> 
> 
> > check the underside of the tank. the bottom trim should be identical to the top one. If it is in good shape, you could remove it and swap with the top one. As well, you could add one or two glass braces. Two braces allows for shorter glass tops, but inhibits access.
> ...


That is right only the top frame, if it has a centre brace does anything. The bottom trim is to keep the bottom glass off any piece of gravel you may sit it on. The pressure is higher but the tank is strongest there. If the trim on the bottom has a centre brace it is only because it is the same as the one on top (why make two different ones?), not to add strength to the tank.


----------

